# killington mtn biking



## frankm938 (Jul 8, 2010)

heading to killington this wknd and plan on bringing my downhill rig.  does anyone know if they built any new stunts this year, or is it just the same old, same old?


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 8, 2010)

Whiteface has put a lot o new features inthis year.  Killington has more terrain.  Whiteface is a lot more technical.  You may want to check it out


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 9, 2010)

nothing major as far as new trails for the year, but lots of improvements.  trail crew is up there with a new excavtor working some sections.  new berms to trail 2 went in yesterday.  many of the entrances and exits have been cleaned up.  the weather has been very dry and so are our trails.  come on up and ride.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 15, 2010)

*trail update*

making some hip jumps on trail 18 - "cable trail"


----------



## frankm938 (Jul 15, 2010)

sLoPeS said:


> making some hip jumps on trail 18 - "cable trail"



looks sweet!!


----------

